# The Highest Mountain



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

Had a bad day?  

Vent here.. just keep it clean and rant all you like


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

NAIR is Evil I say.. yesterday was not a good day for me..   I decided to try again after umpteen years.. Nair hair removal for the legs,.. reading and applying according to the directions.. I immediately experienced severe burning from thigh to ankle~!!! Washing it off furiously didn't stop the burn.. and when I looked closer.. my leg was bleeding from each hair follicle.. absolute miserable pain..  Then to top off my day.. I was reaching for my belt at the studio.. and this confounded brass hat rack fell apart .. and plunged to land straight down on my big toe.. it's sliced open lovely.. with a bruise the entire toe.. my forearms are hurting from hedge clipping.. I have a bruise the size of a eggplant on my right bicep.. *growls and sits quietly in my chair* 

Ok.. I'm over it 

Next  in line


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 19, 2003)

I don't have enough time to type about the F'ing horrible day I had yesterday at work that spilled into the first part of today. They forced me to get on the phone and be a D*** ripping @ss.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I don't have enough time to type about the F'ing horrible day I had yesterday at work that spilled into the first part of today. They forced me to get on the phone and be a D*** ripping @ss. *



My Brother, I hear you! I worked through the weekend and even over the phone when GM was shutdown on Friday to loss of power. I had plants that jsut could not understand that loss of power would affect teh servors they were trying to connect too.

ALso people who stand on the issue well the process allows for me to take 30 days. When it takes maybe a few hours. Very Frustrating, is if I could reach through a phone or computer screen I would and strangle some people in the last few days   :wah:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> * Very Frustrating, is if I could reach through a phone or computer screen I would and strangle some people in the last few days  *



I would have strangled one.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I would have strangled one. *



Funny thing everyone left the area, and even teh people at the other end of the line started co-operating a little. One guy asked why no one else complained. I said they all go to his assistant for the help and work. She was sick, so that option was out. I told him, that everyone else did not want to piss him off, Yet I cared not, since it would be his butt for why we did not get cars built, and that if he decided to drag his feet in the future as well I would jsut including him in the daily status reports to the senior directors, on why we can not build parts to build cars.

I mean I have a whole plant in line waiting for the information. 

I have a supplier ready to ship.

We just need some paper work filled ou and put through the system, you think since 7/17/03 he would have had some time.

Oh well. The end result, Everyone left me alone. On the good side my boss asked me to meet with him tomorrow so we can discuss getting good information together to present for the promotion process, so I can get promoted (* Maybe *)

 :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 19, 2003)

good luck if it pans out.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *good luck if it pans out. *



Well it is kind of like a contest of who the managers all like and think is the best. Also outside influence is good. I am in the process of lining my players up.

In essence it is politics. I am playing it out, just to see if I can work the process to my advantage. 

And Thanks!


----------



## don bohrer (Aug 19, 2003)

Richard, good luck. 

So a diplomat and a warrior! 

Sounds like you and Jason could swap murders. It would be just like that movie with danny devito and billy crystal! Throw momma from the train. No one would ever know except... for me  ... I'm easy to buy off. Just a hefty discount (free) on a GM car and mums the word.


----------



## Seig (Aug 20, 2003)

I had a pretty good day myself.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *Richard, good luck.
> 
> So a diplomat and a warrior!
> ...



Actually, I will check into this for you.

Sometimes we are allowed to give away our Discount coupons to non family members.

Of Course I would only have 5 since I just used one. And I would have to offer it to my brothers first, like Renegade or Deig, or Dan Anderson, or JF, or , ..., but I do not know the current incentives. I will check 



PS: The biggest Pain in my BUTT recently, called this morning all nice and polite and told me he had worked things through last night and had called the suppliers to make sure they could get the paperwork. I just love it when people realize reality


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 20, 2003)

My boss at work is a miserable old *****.....AND SHE'S LEAVING IN 10 DAYS, MUHUHUHUHUHUHUH EXCELLENT.

Hmm, hope she doesn't read MT.

Ian.


----------



## Ender (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *My boss at work is a miserable old *****.....AND SHE'S LEAVING IN 10 DAYS, MUHUHUHUHUHUHUH EXCELLENT.
> 
> Hmm, hope she doesn't read MT.
> ...


*LOL....maybe


----------



## Seig (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Actually, I will check into this for you.
> 
> Sometimes we are allowed to give away our Discount coupons to non family members.
> ...


How does that work?


----------



## Shodan (Aug 20, 2003)

Ah, so that's what you "really" think of me eh Ian- aka: satans.barber............  I may have only 10 days left at the workplace, but I'll be coming after you after that.........watch out!!!  

  AHHHHHHH   Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!:rofl: :samurai: :asian: :karate:


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Ah, so that's what you "really" think of me eh Ian- aka: satans.barber............  I may have only 10 days left at the workplace, but I'll be coming after you after that.........watch out!!!
> 
> AHHHHHHH   Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!:rofl: :samurai: :asian: :karate: *



....Linda, is that you?  :rofl: 

Anyway love, sack me if you like, I'm leaving anyway... 

Ian.


----------



## Shodan (Aug 20, 2003)

You can run, but you can't hide!!!!  Moo Ha ha ha!!!!:rofl: :tank: 


  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *How does that work? *



It is the Family PLan for GM or the A plan for Ford or . . .

Each company allows its employees to buy at a discount.
THis discount is strict rules for the family in question. Such as Children, step-children, grand children and some times brothers and sisters and parents.

I have heard never comfirmed that sometimes GM opens this up, when there is a softmarket, to keep the sales moving.

All the data I find right now, only gives those I listed above. And they track it through SS Numbers to check for relationship. I guess they have been scamed before.

Sorry for the false hope.


----------



## don bohrer (Aug 20, 2003)

Ah yes thats me standing in line for a GM discount.  Aw Shucks... Richard you make me feel all liked and what not.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *Ah yes thats me standing in line for a GM discount.  Aw Shucks... Richard you make me feel all liked and what not.  *



I am not sure who you are talkng too?

I go by Rich 

In case you do mean me :

 Just being Polite.

In Case You Do not mean me:

  DOH!
:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Of Course I would only have 5 since I just used one. And I would have to offer it to my brothers first, like Renegade or Deig, or Dan Anderson, or JF, or , ..., but I do not know the current incentives. I will check  *



I went to the level 8 supervisor at the GM plant I work at. While I know I've stated this already but with the rebates and incentives along with the voucher he gave me I received $6300 bucks off of my new cavalier I just purchased .


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *....Linda, is that you? *



BUSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 20, 2003)

Here's my rant for the day.  As I sat here earlier today reading through some of the posts my phone rang,  my wife answered and with in 15 seconds she was a basket case.  My sister-in-law was en-route to the hospital with a heart attack.  Two minutes later the phone rang again and this time the news was exactly what you're thinking it would be.  She had passed on.  39 years old.  Started as an asthma attack and went into cardiac arrest.  She had been ill for quite some time (pulmonary related stuff) but we just weren't looking for this to happen so soon.  My wife has been through hell.... lost her grandmom in 98, her mom in 99, her dad in 2000, her kid sister was shot in the head in Dec (survived and making a miracle recovery) and now this.  Man, I'm telling ya, this woman is stronger than I ever thought anyone could be.  

just in case you're wondering what the hell I'm doing here in a time like this...... it's a bit of down time right now and as bad as it sounds the folks on this board are the closest thing to a social life I have and it relaxes me (most of the time) to be here.

Thanks Tess for the "rant room"  Good idea.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2003)

Letch,

Please accept a humble heart-felt condolense.:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 20, 2003)

TheLetch.. your family has been through alot.. Rant all you like my friend.. *sending good thoughts your way*  Let's hope the near  future brings some peace to you and yours..


Tess


----------



## tkdcanada (Aug 20, 2003)

theletch1,

My condolences also.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 20, 2003)

My condolences.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 20, 2003)

theletch1,

Rant Away this is part what this board is about.

Rant Away for this is a friendly place to discuss issues at hand.

Rant Away for if you can rant here you will be able to better support your significant other.

It is hard to loose someone young. At work Today we heard that a young women of age 31+ from or group, had been found dead in her apartment. No other news. It is hard for people to accept this. Many people were jsut stunned and talking about it.

So feel free to rant here, or to contact any of those you wish to rant in private too.

With deepest respects to you and your family.
 :asian:


----------



## don bohrer (Aug 20, 2003)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Seig (Aug 21, 2003)

:asian:


----------



## Ender (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Here's my rant for the day.  As I sat here earlier today reading through some of the posts my phone rang,  my wife answered and with in 15 seconds she was a basket case.  My sister-in-law was en-route to the hospital with a heart attack.  Two minutes later the phone rang again and this time the news was exactly what you're thinking it would be.  She had passed on.  39 years old.  Started as an asthma attack and went into cardiac arrest.  She had been ill for quite some time (pulmonary related stuff) but we just weren't looking for this to happen so soon.  My wife has been through hell.... lost her grandmom in 98, her mom in 99, her dad in 2000, her kid sister was shot in the head in Dec (survived and making a miracle recovery) and now this.  Man, I'm telling ya, this woman is stronger than I ever thought anyone could be.
> 
> just in case you're wondering what the hell I'm doing here in a time like this...... it's a bit of down time right now and as bad as it sounds the folks on this board are the closest thing to a social life I have and it relaxes me (most of the time) to be here.
> ...




sorry to hear...


----------



## Seig (Aug 22, 2003)

I think we should all watch the sunrise from this mountain.


----------



## Shodan (Aug 22, 2003)

Yeah- or the sunset.....especially if we can also see the ocean from here- mmmmmmmmm nice.   

:asian:  :karate:


----------



## Shodan (Aug 22, 2003)

theletch1 - sorry to hear about all that has happened to you and your family recently.  Will keep you all in prayer.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I thank each and every one of you for the thoughts and prayers that you have extended.  She was a good example of choices gone wrong added to more choices gone wrong.  Years with out discipline, control or even, it seems, the basic desire for improvement took a very heavy toll on her health.  I've wondered in the past how differently she may have turned out and recently how her life would have continued had she been exposed to martial arts in her youth.

Having said that and once again thanking all of you for your much needed support  I say that we take Seig's advice and watch the sun rise from this mountain top.  Perhaps a bit of meditation on the dawning of a new day.:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Yeah- or the sunset.....especially if we can also see the ocean from here- mmmmmmmmm nice.
> 
> :asian:  :karate: *




Maine

Cadillac Mountain

It is the first place the sun hits as it rises in the morning along the east coast. Now there are places that are more east, they just are closer to sea level. It is the height thing and angle of the sun and earth as it rotates around the sun.

It is beautiful, and nice.

It is one of my happy places I go to when I need a place away.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I think we should all watch the sunrise from this mountain. *



Sunrise.. who's up to see that besides you ???  Sunset sounds good to me


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 22, 2003)

> Sunrise.. who's up to see that besides you ??? Sunset sounds good to me



I'm up to see the sunrise at least 5 days a week.  I do as much of my driving as possible at night.  I get to see the sun set and rise.


----------



## Ender (Aug 22, 2003)

i watch the sunrise everyday...on the way to work!*sigh...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> * Sunset sounds good to me  *



I'm with you there.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *i watch the sunrise everyday...on the way to work!*sigh... *



Isn't that the truth.


----------



## Seig (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *i watch the sunrise everyday...on the way to work!*sigh... *


I'm still at work when it happens


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 2, 2003)

Not so much a rant as a "shoulders drooped, head shaking and exasperated sigh" kinda thing.  I had to go to the grocery store yesterday, the cat was out of food and I was out of coffee.  I made it to the cashier with my items, she rang them up.  The total was $6.95, I paid with a $50.00 (it was the only thing left in my wallet after my wifes trip to Wally World),  The cashier, 17 yrs old or so, punched some buttons and said "Shoot!".  She had a look of panic on her face.  "I punched in the wrong amount tendered"  She thought for a moment before calling her supervisor.  She explained the situation to the supervisor.  "Well, just make his change and it will all come out right when you count your drawer." Says the super.  "I don't know what his change is supposed to be." the cashier says.  The super looks at her, her brows knit together for a moment and she grabs a piece of paper and a pen to figure out what my change is supposed to be.  "The change should be $43.05, if that helps any." I interjected.  The super puts her pen down. The cashier says "Thank you so much." hands me my change and I leave the store.  I guess my grandfather was right.  We've gotten so dependent on having machines do our thinking for us that we're lost with out them.  I know the kid could've done the math in her head but she was just so used to having a machine tell her what the change was that it just knocked her out of her depth when she was confronted of doing it on her own.  That's life now-a-days I guess.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 2, 2003)

*nodding in affirmation of the machine age*  my daughter is married and going to school in Raleigh,NC.. every day she calls me which is a nice thing  but every day she is calling me from her cell phone.. asking me to look stuff up on the net for her.. mostly phone numbers and addresses.. This is all good.. but gee what ever happened to road maps and directory assistance *G*


People rarely have to think on their own.. from standing on a corner waiting for the lights to turn color to cross.. Push a button and mindlessly wait.. what happened to... Look both ways.. nothing coming?  Go~!!
those buttons never work anyway~!

We have a huge chest freezer .. keeps everything subzero.. so what do I do when I want some sherbet.. yep.. zap it in the nuker and soften it so I can get it outta the tub~!

300 plus channels on TV.. and nothings ever on I want to watch~Seig has a collection of over 100 DVDS.. I dont' wanna watch them over and over again~! 

Gee Letch.. see ya got me going now *G*

Machines.. without them.. would we be better off?  who knows.. What I think is most interesting.. is touring factories where they make stuff.. as I look around  my puter room.. we humans.. least some of us *G* are amazing creatures with our ideas and know-how..   ~!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 2, 2003)

...I like my computer...my precious.....precious..:EG:...oh..er..ahem.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 2, 2003)

> ...I like my computer...my precious.....precious.....oh..er..ahem


I know how ya feel.  It's a love hate relationship with this thing here.  I don't NEED it for anything except being on this forum and the site for my association but I seem to always be on it.  I can remember when calculators were considered "cheating" for anything except checking homework.  Now it's part of the school list. My oldest kid started high school this year and is being issued a laptop of all things as part of the standard issue.  I think things like this is one of the reason I always liked those cheesey 1980's post holocaust movies.... No technology.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I like my computer...*



I agree. Mine is on almost everyday and I need many things that my brain just can't hold. It's all within a click of a button.


----------



## Seig (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I like my computer...my precious.....precious..:EG:...oh..er..ahem. *


It's evil and we must have it thrown into the fires of Mt. Doom!


----------



## Seig (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *I know how ya feel.  It's a love hate relationship with this thing here.  I don't NEED it for anything except being on this forum and the site for my association but I seem to always be on it.  I can remember when calculators were considered "cheating" for anything except checking homework.  Now it's part of the school list. My oldest kid started high school this year and is being issued a laptop of all things as part of the standard issue.  I think things like this is one of the reason I always liked those cheesey 1980's post holocaust movies.... No technology. *


Oh tell the truth, you were busy looking at the scantily clad women, because afterall, when the world went kablooey, they forgot how to make clothing


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 3, 2003)

> Oh tell the truth, you were busy looking at the scantily clad women, because afterall, when the world went kablooey, they forgot how to make clothing



Well, I was 15 years old in '85 so that might have had something to do with it.  Now-a-days it most definetly has something to do with it.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 3, 2003)

my rant: someone sent this to me... I'm only 24 and I feel old!

The people who are starting college this year across the nation were born in 1985:

They have no meaningful recollection of the Reagan era, and did not know he had ever been shot. 

Black Monday 1987 is as significant to them as the Great Depression. 

There has only been one Pope. 

They were 8 when the Soviet Union broke apart, and do not remember the Cold War. 

"The Day After" is a pill to them, not a movie. 

CCCP is just a bunch of letters. 

They have only known one Germany. 

They are too young to remember the Space shuttle blowing up, and Tianamin Square means nothing to them. 

They do not know who Momadar Qadafi is. 

Their lifetime has always included AIDS. 

They never had a Polio shot, and likely, do not know what it is. 

Bottle caps have not only always been screw off, but have always been plastic. 

They have no idea what a pull top can looks like. 

Atari pre-dates them, as do vinyl albums. 

The expression "you sound like a broken record" means nothing to them. They have never owned a record Player. 

They have likely never played Pac Man, and have never heard of Pong. 

Star Wars looks very fake and the special effects are pathetic. 

There have always been Red M&M's, and Blue ones are not new. What do you mean there used to be beige ones? 

They may have heard of an 8-track, but chances are they probably have never actually seen or heard one. 

The Compact Disc was introduced when they were 1 year old. 

As far as they know, stamps have always cost about 32 cents. 

Zip codes have always had a dash in them. 

They have always had an answering machine. 

Most have never seen a TV set with only 13 channels, nor have they seen a black and white TV. 

They have always had cable. There have always been VCR's, but they have no idea what Beta is. 

They cannot fathom not having a remote control. 

They were born the year that Walkmen were introduced by Sony. 

They have never heard of King Cola, Burger Chef, The Globe Democrat, Pan AM or Ozark Airlines. 

The Tonight Show has always been with Jay Leno. 

They have no idea when or why Jordache jeans were cool. 

They have never seen and remember a game that included the St. Louis Football Cardinals, the Baltimore Colts, the Minnesota North Stars, the Kansas City Kings, the New Orleans Jazz, The Minnesota Lakers, The Atlanta Flames, or the Denver Rockies (NHL hockey, that is) 

They do not consider the Colorado Rockies, the Florida Marlins, The Florida Panthers, The Ottawa Senators, the San Jose Sharks, or the Tampa Bay Lightning "expansion teams". 

They have never seen Larry Bird play, and Kareem Abdul-Jabbar is a Football player. 

They never took a swim and thought about Jaws. 

The Vietnam War is as ancient history to them as WWI, WWII or even the Civil War. 

They have no idea that Americans were ever held hostage in Iran. 

They can't imagine what hard contact lenses are. 

They don't know who Mork was or where he was from. 

They never heard the terms "Where's the beef?", "I'd Walk a mile for a Camel",or "de plane, de plane!". 

They do not care who shot J.R. and have no idea who J.R. is. 

The Cosby Show, The Facts of Life, Silver Spoons, The Love Boat, Miami Vice, WKRP in Cincinnati, and Taxi are shows they have likely never seen. 

The Titanic was found? I thought we always knew where it was. 

Michael Jackson has always been white. 

They cannot remember the Cardinals ever winning a World Series, or even being in one. 

Kansas, Chicago, Boston, America, and Alabama are places, not groups. 

McDonalds never came in Styrofoam containers. 

Do you feel old now?


Remember:
The people who don't know these things
will be in college this year.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 3, 2003)

My oldest daughter just started high school this year and I was feeling pretty old already.  This post has me looking for a walker now.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *My oldest daughter just started high school this year and I was feeling pretty old already.  This post has me looking for a walker now. *



Bah.. you're a youngin'    just like Seig..  


now me on the other hand.. going straight for the electric wheelchair.. *G*


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 3, 2003)

> now me on the other hand.. going straight for the electric wheelchair



Where ya goin'?  The grand canyon or the statue of liberty?  "Hover 'Round".  Seig better start wearing steel toe boots.  

Somehow Tess, I think you'll be thumping on folks for a long time to come.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Where ya goin'?  The grand canyon or the statue of liberty?  "Hover 'Round".  Seig better start wearing steel toe boots.
> 
> Somehow Tess, I think you'll be thumping on folks for a long time to come. *



Good Catch ~!!  Gonna  drive that sucker  right over the cliff empty~!!!
*winks*


----------



## Seig (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *My oldest daughter just started high school this year and I was feeling pretty old already.  This post has me looking for a walker now. *


I'll sell you one, cheap, barely used....:EG:


----------



## Seig (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Where ya goin'?  The grand canyon or the statue of liberty?  "Hover 'Round".  Seig better start wearing steel toe boots.
> 
> Somehow Tess, I think you'll be thumping on folks for a long time to come. *


Seig does wear steel toe boots.  But with his toes, he doesn't really need them.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 4, 2003)

> Seig does wear steel toe boots. But with his toes, he doesn't really need them



I wear steel toes as well at work.  After last night I may start wearing them in the dojo.  Broke my toe.... again:shrug:  irritating.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 4, 2003)

see your doc and make sure its set right...  lots of people think there isn't anything that can be done for broken toes, and a lot of the time there isn't, but if the bone isn't in proper alignment, it can heal wrong and be really proned to breaking again.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 5, 2003)

> see your doc and make sure its set right... lots of people think there isn't anything that can be done for broken toes, and a lot of the time there isn't, but if the bone isn't in proper alignment, it can heal wrong and be really proned to breaking again



Every one of my toes has been broken at some point in time.   The right big toe no longer has a middle joint and the one  I just broke (right foot beside the "pinky toe) has been broken seven or eight times.  I never wore shoes very often as a kid and the military didn't help much as you couldn't wear steel toe combat boots.  Ironically I've only broken a couple of toes in MA.  Most of the breaks have been outside the dojo.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 5, 2003)

mine too Letch.. and my fingers.. most have been from either sailing stupidity on my part.. or from Kicking or blocking and catching them wrong..  Dislocations galore.. think they hurt worse than the breaks~!! I know it took 9 mos for my last 3 fingers on my left hand to heal from multiple dislocations.. ~!  Suckers still hurt at times.. 
Being self-employed.. no insurance.. so I bear the pain and keep going..


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh Good Grief.. a Gorgeous day outside.. where I can actually turn off my a/c  and open the windows with a fragrant cool breeze  wafting in.. and what is going on out in the street.. JACKHAMMERS~!!!!

*Growling Low in Throat*


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 5, 2003)

lol...

if you direct that growl at them instead of us, they might stop.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *lol...
> 
> if you direct that growl at them instead of us, they might stop.
> ...



heheeee  I went to the window and they stopped.. *closes window real fast*


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 5, 2003)

> most have been from either sailing stupidity on my part..



Tess, I was just watching a show on TechTV about the craft they sail in the Americas Cup.  Fascinating stuff until one of the guys said "With our budget of 70 million dollars that'll drop us somewhere in the middle of the field."  That's $70,000,000.  OMG!! and I never say OMG!


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 5, 2003)

Dealing with Administrators that have no back bone. I wish I could Kenpo the hell out of them.:soapbox:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Dealing with Administrators that have no back bone. I wish I could Kenpo the hell out of them.:soapbox: *



Eh, just wear a mask and do it anyways.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Eh, just wear a mask and do it anyways. *



I always wanted to play Zoro!


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 5, 2003)

> I always wanted to play Zoro!


Wasn't there a comedy version of Zoro that was called "Zoro, The Gay Blade."?:rofl:


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 5, 2003)

there was, if I remember correctly.

%-} :enguard:


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Wasn't there a comedy version of Zoro that was called "Zoro, The Gay Blade."?:rofl: *



I see I have another opponent in the wings. Let me dispose of Farnsworth. I'll get to you shortly!:boxing:


----------



## Seig (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Eh, just wear a mask and do it anyways. *


Nah, he' so short that they would either know it was him or blame a middle schooler.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I always wanted to play Zoro! *



Well get out your tai chi sword and have at it.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I see I have another opponent in the wings. Let me dispose of Farnsworth. I'll get to you shortly!:boxing: *



You will not win:EG:


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You will not win:EG: *



Yes I will.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yes I will. *



*NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Tess, I was just watching a show on TechTV about the craft they sail in the Americas Cup.  Fascinating stuff until one of the guys said "With our budget of 70 million dollars that'll drop us somewhere in the middle of the field."  That's $70,000,000.  OMG!! and I never say OMG! *



*counting the zeros.. good heavens.. I know yachts are $$$ but that's absolutely   unthinkable for a racing yacht~!!  Maybe the QE2 or something .. *shaking head .. and OMG'in' with you~!


----------

